# Objekte überschneiden sich



## pantoon (11. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich erstelle als vollkommener Newbie ein Logo und jetzt hab ich das Problem das sich zwei Objekte beim ILL 10 überschneiden. Leider sieht man beide Konturen der Objekte. Wie bekomme ich es hin das nur das oberste Objekt sichtbar und das untersterste nur an den Stellen wo es sich auch tatsächlich nicht mit dem oberen Objekt überschneidet.

Danke


----------



## anonymos (11. Juli 2006)

Dazu müsste man sich das Objekt ansehen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Juli 2006)

Also entweder mit eienr Farbe füllen oder sich mal die Pathfinderfunktion anschauen.

Gruß


----------



## pantoon (11. Juli 2006)

ok habe jetzt mal das bild angehängt .... 
#################################################

zum Effekt Pathfinder fehlt mir leider eine kleine Anleitung wie das gehen soll ... 

Danke


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Juli 2006)

Also das ist kein Effekt sondern eine Funktion. Am besten du suchst mal im Handbuch oder der Hilfe, müßte im deutschen genauso heißen.

Gruß


----------



## Mael (12. Juli 2006)

Also wenn man es sich ganz einfach machen will kann man natürlich auch einfach eine weiße Fläche über den unteren Lauf legen wo nichts mehr zu sehen sein soll. 
Aber das ist wohl eher nicht wirklich professionell zu nennen....


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Juli 2006)

Nun ob etwas professionel ist oder nicht ist eigentlich egal. Wie sagt man bei der Fotoretusche, solange der Betrachter es nicht sieht ist es erlaubt. Das gleiche kann man eigentlich auf alle Bereiche anwenden solange es keine qualitative Verschlechterung der Produktionsfähigkeit der erstellten Dinge hervorruft.


----------

